# Cultipacker-disc help



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Just purchased a used 4 wheeler and plan to put it to use this coming year in starting my own food plots.I am wondering if anyone knows of a cultipacker,disc that is around in the 4ft size area I can pull behind the 4 wheeler.I live around Emmett,work in shelby,will pretty much go wherever to purchase one.I really don't know much about farm implements,but it sounds like I need one of theses to get started at least.Any suggestions from anyone would be helpful!!!.Thank You in advance for any help.Could I pick something like this up from Toschs which is near Capac,they look like they have a bunch of old rusty farm equipment there.


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

mwp,

A buddy and I resently purchased a disk harrow from Northern Tool. I will tell you now that finding a used disc that can be pulled by a 4-wheeler is nearly impossible. You will almost certainly need to purchase a new one and they are not cheap. If you can find something capable of a 3 pte hitch, you will have no problem finding used less expensive attachments.

If you stay with a 4-wheeler (as me did) I would look at the two that Northern Tool sells. Again they are not cheap; however, I did not find one less expensive. One top of that, if you have any problem, NT is a reputable company. They shipped me a damage unit that I did not nitice until a day later. One call to them had them come back to pick up the damaged unit and bring another new unit a week later. At $175 per trip, I'm glad I wasn't fighting over the bills. They paid for all.


Here are pics of the two units, I got the red one.




















As for a cultipacker, we are using a lawnroller until we find something else.


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

A lawn roller will work fine until you get a cultipacker. If you are interested in a 4 foot cultipacker, they are easier to find. The 4 foot sections "pups" are attached to the ends of larger cultipackers. My brother "Peck" just posted, about having two 4 foot pups for sale. Guys from this site snatched them up fast. You will pay a little more, but the tractor dealers quite often have them.


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

bishs,

I sent a PM to your brother the day of his post but never heard back. Sounds like I assumed correctly in that the two cultipacker went quick. Do you know how much they went for? We plan to only use the lawn roller until we find a desent deal on a cultipacker.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

MWP,

I have an Agri-Fab Disc, Simplicity Cultivator, 2 4ft Cultipackers (soon), 4 ft roller, spreader, and John Deere one row corn planter if you are interested in renting for the weekend. You don't live that far from me and maybe we can work out a weekend rental or something if you can't find equipment this spring.

Ken


----------



## MAGNUS (Jun 14, 2004)

Lawn roller is fine as a cultipacker, but for even cheaper use as big a log as your ATV or tractor can handle. Or an old bedspring or big piece of chain link fence pulled behind your ATV works fine too.


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

Here is an interesting idea

http://www.lehmans.com/shopping/pro...3047&itemType=PRODUCT&RS=1&keyword=log+roller


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

I know some of the CDs have purchased Plotmasters or similar"all-in-one" type implements that they rent out. Some rental and ag equipment dealers have them for rent too. Food plots are big business these days.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks to all for the info,I'm sure I will have more questions to ask in the future.


----------



## dannich (Feb 17, 2005)

I bought a small disc from Tractor Supply for 155.00
it is small but should work well for my small food plots
I use an old wood pallet with a couple cinder blocks on it for a cultipacker


----------

